# Blink, 2 3



## Michael Morris (Nov 18, 2004)

In the olden days of the internet there existed the [blink]<blink>[/blink] tag. It made things [blink]blink.[/blink]  Some folk made [blink]entire blinking pages[/blink] with this tag.

These days [blink]blink[/blink] is a function of CSS, so it's not as easily accessed and most folks can't find it to use it.  But I've made a [blink]blinking bbcode[/blink].  Please enjoy, but don't abuse.


----------



## Psionicist (Nov 18, 2004)

... And if you don't like it, just disable the blink-tag in Firefox. 

1) Goto about:config (thats about colon config, the forum adds an underscore I think)
2) Change browser.blink_allowed to false.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Psionicist! That was the best advice I've had today.


----------



## Gez (Nov 19, 2004)

[blink]Testing, because I'm too lazy to quote MM's post to see the actual tag.[/blink]



Spoiler



And [blink]testing something else[/blink] because I'm kinda pervert that way.



Bwahahah! Blinking spoilers! They work!


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 19, 2004)

Perhaps not for long; now that we know this can be done (yay, MM!) we may end up disabling it except in rare circumstances. It's one of those tags that people often find annoying instead of cool. I'm psyched that this is a possibility, though, because I thought it was something we didn't have a choice about.

If it disappears again, that's why.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 19, 2004)

I was feeling kinda silly.

Anyway, I've since found that IE won't support that tag.  I'm not too keen on making a tag that's essentially 'annoy the firefox users,' so out she goes.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 20, 2004)

Blinking is teh demon spawn!


----------



## Gez (Nov 23, 2004)

Dang, it was fun while it lasted.



Spoiler



I like the way the spoiler tag works, now. Nifty.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with Olgar.  There's a reason why nothing blinks on the internet anymore.  Well, almost nothing.

All those people that did that were drawn and quartered.


----------



## Chacal (Nov 23, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I agree with Olgar.  There's a reason why nothing blinks on the internet anymore.  Well, almost nothing.
> 
> All those people that did that were drawn and quartered.




Well there're still animated gifs, flash animations and stupid javascript tricks, but they can be turned out 


Chacal


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 23, 2004)

Heh? What did I miss?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 23, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> There's a reason why nothing blinks on the internet anymore.  Well, almost nothing.



 "Show... or show not. There is no blink."?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Anyway, I've since found that IE won't support that tag.




Nope, IE has always been "blink" free, it started out as a tag for Netscape...  

As for the announce part, well that brings back some fond memories...


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 25, 2004)

What tag I'd really like to see is a superscript tag, personally.  I'd find that a ton more useful than blinking text.


----------



## Gez (Nov 25, 2004)

If it were possible, table, tr, and td tags... When formatting a custom class or prestige class in house-rules, it would be invaluable. It would also be nifty for homebrew monsters (especially dragons), and for characters in the PbP forums.

That said, it would probably be too complicated to do.


----------

